# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Pedaggi autostradali

## Giancarla

Buongiorno, colgo l'occasione per salutare tutti gli utenti del forum; mi chiamo Giancarla, 25 anni, ho finito il triennio di tirocinio e sono in attesa dell'Esame di Stato  :EEK!:   a giugno. 
Inizio con una domanda: il trattamento dei pedaggi autostradali, quanto a deducibilità del costo e detraibilità dell'IVA, come funziona, alla luce delle nuove norme? Si deve seguire la stessa strada che compete ai costi dell'automobile? Si tratta di un professionista. 
Grazie mille!

----------


## stqr

Pe quanto riguarda la deducibilità/detraibilità dei pedaggi autostradali:
1) ai fini della deducibilità per le imposte dirette si segue la disciplina generale relativa all deducibilità dei costi connessi agli autoveicoli come modificata con l'ultima finanziaria:
2) ai fini della detraibilità Iva, per il trasporto di persone l'Iva è totalmente indetraibile.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Vi invito, prima di postare nuovi messaggi, di verificare che non vi siano già le risposte sul forum.
In questo argomento siamo già tornati due volte. 
Grazie per la collaborazione   

> Buongiorno, colgo l'occasione per salutare tutti gli utenti del forum; mi chiamo Giancarla, 25 anni, ho finito il triennio di tirocinio e sono in attesa dell'Esame di Stato   a giugno. 
> Inizio con una domanda: il trattamento dei pedaggi autostradali, quanto a deducibilità del costo e detraibilità dell'IVA, come funziona, alla luce delle nuove norme? Si deve seguire la stessa strada che compete ai costi dell'automobile? Si tratta di un professionista. 
> Grazie mille!

----------


## mpiccin

ho guardato piu forum e anche il decreto legge, ma mi è rimasto un dubbio riguardante la deducibilità del costo dei pedaggi autostradali. 
io sono un libero professionista in ambito informatico.  
da quello che ho capito l'iva dei pedaggi autostradali resta indetraibile, ma il costo invece diventa detraibile con l'ultima modifica al decreto in base al principio di inerenza. E' corretto? 
esempio per quanto mi riguarda che sono un consulente informatico e che scarico i costi dell'auto al 40%:  
pedaggi 100euro + iva20% = 120euro
iva indetraibile, imponibile 100euro o 120euro? 
se il costo è detraibile su imponibile di 100euro al 40% la parte deducibile è 60euro. 
E' corretto o anche il costo è indeducibile?

----------


## danilo sciuto

L'Iva sui pedaggi autostradali è detraibile dal 27/6/07. 
Per il costo nulla è cambiato.   

> ho guardato piu forum e anche il decreto legge, ma mi è rimasto un dubbio riguardante la deducibilità del costo dei pedaggi autostradali. 
> io sono un libero professionista in ambito informatico.  
> da quello che ho capito l'iva dei pedaggi autostradali resta indetraibile, ma il costo invece diventa detraibile con l'ultima modifica al decreto in base al principio di inerenza. E' corretto? 
> esempio per quanto mi riguarda che sono un consulente informatico e che scarico i costi dell'auto al 40%:  
> pedaggi 100euro + iva20% = 120euro
> iva indetraibile, imponibile 100euro o 120euro? 
> se il costo è detraibile su imponibile di 100euro al 40% la parte deducibile è 60euro. 
> E' corretto o anche il costo è indeducibile?

----------


## Rugiada

> L'Iva sui pedaggi autostradali è detraibile dal 27/6/07.

  Veramente mi sembra di capire il contrario dalla circolare n° 55 del 12/10/2007:  http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...31/circ_55.pdf
al punto 4 infatti dice "...si deve
ritenere che continui a trovare applicazione l'art. 19-bis 1, lett. e), del
DPR n. 633 del 1972 che prevede la totale indetraibilita' dell'Iva assolta
in relazione al transito stradale delle autovetture e autoveicoli di cui
all'articolo 54, lettera a) e c), del decreto legislativo 30 aprile 1992, n.258".
Mi sfugge forse una successiva correzione normativa?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sì; ti sfugge che la finanziaria 2008 ha modificato la norma, e addirittura l'ha resa retroattiva. 
ciao   

> Veramente mi sembra di capire il contrario dalla circolare n° 55 del 12/10/2007:  http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...31/circ_55.pdf
> al punto 4 infatti dice "...si deve
> ritenere che continui a trovare applicazione l'art. 19-bis 1, lett. e), del
> DPR n. 633 del 1972 che prevede la totale indetraibilita' dell'Iva assolta
> in relazione al transito stradale delle autovetture e autoveicoli di cui
> all'articolo 54, lettera a) e c), del decreto legislativo 30 aprile 1992, n.258".
> Mi sfugge forse una successiva correzione normativa?

----------


## Rugiada

Grazie!
Scusa ma mi era proprio sfuggita!

----------


## xd1976

riprendo questo post per non aprirne un altro
mi chiedevo, sempre in merito alla detraibilit&#224; dell'iva sui pedaggi autostradali, se qnt previsto dalla finanziaria 2008 (40&#37; deducibilit&#224; e altrattanta detraibilit&#224 :Wink:  se questo valesse anche per ci&#242; che non &#232; da intendere come spesa di uso del veicolo
I pedaggi sono servizi giusto?
resta l'indetraibilit&#224;?
grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ne abbiamo parlato proprio sopra......  :Big Grin:    

> riprendo questo post per non aprirne un altro
> mi chiedevo, sempre in merito alla detraibilità dell'iva sui pedaggi autostradali, se qnt previsto dalla finanziaria 2008 (40% deducibilità e altrattanta detraibilità) se questo valesse anche per ciò che non è da intendere come spesa di uso del veicolo
> I pedaggi sono servizi giusto?
> resta l'indetraibilità?
> grazie

----------


## xd1976

ops mi deve essere sfuggito eppure l'ho letto tutto, mi scuso 
&#232; stata fatta anche la distinzione se i pedaggi siano da intendere costi di uso del veicolo o servizi? 
ora lo rileggo di nuovo

----------

